# Interesting find



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

I was searching around google and i stumbled upon this:

*According to Persinger the sense of self is in the left hemisphere of the temporal cortex matched by a corresponding sense of self in the right hemisphere of the temporal cortex. When these two hemispheres become disorientated there will be a sense of another self.*
Our interpretation of this experience relies on the fact that humans have two senses of self. Left hemispheric and right hemispheric. It also relies on the idea that the dominant sense of self in normal individuals is the left hemispheric (linguistic) sense of self. We experience its dominance in our lives every second as we experience our minds generating a constant stream of inner dialog. The subordinate sense of self, on the right in normal individuals, is active during almost all cognitive processes, but it acts to subserve the linguistic, dominant sense of self. The right hemispheric self and phenomenology are only outside our awareness whenever we are thinking in words, They do not stop. *The sensed presence happens when the right hemispheric sense of self falls out of phase with the left hemispheric self. The right ?self' is experienced as an external presence.* Although there are reports of partial OBEs in which a person experiences themselves as being in two places at once, it is *much more common for a person to feel that the sensed presence is not themselves at all, but an outside, ego-alien, being*. The two hemispheres can act independently, as shown in ?split brain' studies, giving the person a partitioned awareness. The sensed presence might be likened to a temporary split brain, but limited to its senses of self (Persinger, 1993).


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

i believe in that, during my panic attack there had to be something going wrong in my brain


----------



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

So what this guy is saying is that left temporal lobe controls our sense of self. This could be a reason lamictal has helped with dp, because it involves the temporal lobes.


----------

